# Please help! Have over 5 hours spent into figuring this out.



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you just called an electrician you would have MADE money by not wasting 5 hours of your time.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You got the wrong power pack for your application. You have a MP, and you need an UVPPM. The blue wire isn't for programming, it's the control. The bottom pic is for multiple control/load's.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Fill out your profile. 

Thanks.


----------

